# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Εξημέρωση καναρινιού.

## Efthimis98

Πιαδες γεια σας!!!ΧεΧε,να κανω μια ερωτηση...βλεπω αρκετους (λιγους δηλαδι τι αρκετους) στο φορουμ  (καπου ειχα διαβασει κατι παρομοιο) οπου κρατανε στο χερι τους  καναρινια....Για παραδειγμα ειχα δει μια φωτογραφια του Δημητρη  (mitsman) να κραταει καναρινι στο χερι του!!!Πως τα καταφερες ρε  θηριο!!!!Το πηρες οταν ηταν μικρο (σε ηλικια που εκανες δυο τρια  ταϊσματα την μερα) ή απλα το επαιρνες απο την φωλια και περνουσες χρονο  μαζι του(μονο οι δυο σας.)

Ευχαρισρτω εκ των προτερων.

----------


## mitsman

Ευθυμη!!!!

Η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν εχει καμμια σχεση το καναρινι με τους παπαγαλους αλλα μπορουμε να κανουμε αρκετα πραγματα!!!

Το καναρινι αν εννοεις την μπουμπου μου  



Την πηρα σε μεγαλη ηλικια, ομως προσεξα οτι ειναι αρκετα ηρεμη και ετσι αποφασισα να προσπαθησω μαζι της!!!

Πρεπει να τους μιλας και να καταλαβαινουν οτι τα αγαπας... χαμηλοφωνα και γλυκα! να περνας αρκετες ωρες μαζι τους!! Αυτην λοιπον αφου ειδα οτι ηταν τοσο καλη αρχισα να της βαζω μαρουλι στο κλουβι που το τσακιζε και προσπαθουσα να την κανω να το φαει απο το χερι μου παντα με απολυτα ηρεμες κινησεις! μια αποτομη κινηση τα χαλασε ολα.... αν το περιβαλλον δεν ειναι και τοσο φωτεινο βοηθαει και αυτο αρκετα...
αφου λοιπον εφαγε απο το χερι μου αρχιζα να την βγαζω εξω... καθε μετα καθε μερα καθε μερα!!! οταν εφαγε απο το χερι μου εκτος κλουβιου ολα ειχαν τελειωσει!!!

πρεπει να βρεις τι αρεσει στο καναρινακι σου περισσοτερο απο ολα!!!

Υπομονη και επιμονη.... και να θυμασαι.. *οτι δινεις παιρνεις!!*

σε λιγο θα σου γραψω και για τα μικρα γιατι πρεπει να φυγω λιγο!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ευχαριστω πολυ Δημητρη......αναμενω πληροφοριες και για τα μικρα....  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Σου το λεω γιατι μπορει να μου δωσει  ενας απο το σόι ενα ζευγαρι καναρινια σε λιγες μερες που παντρευεται.....  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Αυτο που μπορεις να κανεις Ευθυμη οταν ειναι μικρα... που ειναι και το οτι καλυτερο.. ειναι οταν πανε 14 μερων τα μικρα να τα παιρνεις απο την μανα και να τα ταιζεις 3 φορες την ημερα!!!
ετσι με τον καιρο θα σε μαθουν και μετα θα μπορεις να συνεχισεις οπως πιο πανω!!!
Βασικο πολυ ειναι να τους μιλας για να συνηθισουν την φωνη σου και να σε αναγνωριζουν!!!

----------


## jk21

> οταν πανε 14 μερων τα μικρα να τα παιρνεις απο την μανα και να τα ταιζεις 3 φορες την ημερα!!!


ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ διευκρινισε τον ευθυμη (αν βεβαια το καταλαβαινω και γω σωστα ) οτι τα παιρνεις για λιγο προσωρινα για ταισμα και τα επαναφερεις καθε φορα

----------


## mitsman

> ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ διευκρινισε τον ευθυμη (αν βεβαια το καταλαβαινω και γω σωστα ) οτι τα παιρνεις για λιγο προσωρινα για ταισμα και τα επαναφερεις καθε φορα


Ναι ναι ναι.. τα παιρνεις για πολυ λιγο.. το πολυ τεταρτο... και παλι λεω πολυ!!! δεν πρεπει να το καταλαβαινει η καναρα γιατι υπαρχει περιπτωση να τα παρατησει!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ευχαριστω και τους δυο...ειμουν ποδοσφαιρο γι' αυτο δεν σας απαντησα νωριτερα!!!

----------


## jk21

τον ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ ... δεν εχω ποτε προσπαθησει κατι τετοιο και δεν εχω εμπερια .απλη επισημανση εκανα

----------


## mitsman

Ουτε εγω εχω εμπειρια.. το εχω κανει με μερικα μονο καναρινια.. δεν σημαινει κατι!!! Πιστευω οτι καθε παπαγαλας μπορει να μας βοηθησει σε αυτο το θεμα..

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

αυτο με το εν μεροι ταϊσμα στο χερι το ειχα κανει στην πρωτη γεννα κοκατιλ που ειχα...επερνα 2-2 τα μικρα για λιγο..τα ταϊζα ελαχιστα του μιλαγα και παλι πισω στη φωλια...το αποτελεσμα ηταν 4 κοκατιλ που ανεβεναν στο χερι για τη πλακα οταν βγηκαν απο τη φωλια...  πιστευω πως με βοηθισε πολυ αυτο πριν κανω στην επομενη γεννα αποκληστικο ταϊσμα στο χερι απο 15 ημερων... ειναι μια τακτικη που για εμενα εχει εξισου καλα αποτελεσματα!

----------


## zack27

Εγω τα δικα μου (κοκατιλ) τα ειχα παρει απο 18 ημερων...καλο ειναι αν δεν εχουμε εμπειρια να να μη τα παιρνουμε πολυ μικρα γιατι ειναι επιφοβο!!!
Τα ταιζα αποκλειστικα εγω(μιας και τα πηρα απο εκτροφεα) , και εγιναν πληρως εξημερωμενα!!!
Αν δε γνωριζουμε καλυτερο ειναι για αρχη να ταιζουμε και εμεις και οι γονεις!!! ετσι τα πουλακια μαθαινουν την ανθρωπινη παρουσια και δε φοβουνται!!! 
Επισης δε ξερω με το να τα παιρνουμε απο τη φωλια αν θα τα δεχτουν οι γονεις παλι οποτε πρεπει να ειμαστε προετοιμασμενοι...
Δε γνωριζω ομως παραπανω για καναρινια για να βοηθησω!!! 
Παρολα αυτα πιστευω οτι εν μερει οτι ισχυει στους παπαγαλους εν μερει ισχυει και στα καναρινια, εννοωντας οτι αν παρεις εναν αγριο παπαγαλο υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να τον εξημερωσεις λογικα δεν ισχυει κατι αναλογο και στα καναρινια?

----------


## Efthimis98

Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση και στους δυο σας.....




> εννοωντας οτι αν παρεις εναν αγριο παπαγαλο υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να τον  εξημερωσεις λογικα δεν ισχυει κατι αναλογο και στα καναρινια?


Δεν ξερω.......

----------


## ninos

τα καναρίνια είναι γενικά σαν χαρακτήρες πιο ανεξάρτητοι απο τους Παπαγάλους κατ' εμένα. Δεν θα έλεγα οτι είναι το ίδιο εύκολο να τα εξημερώσεις.  Δεν ξέρω εαν ισχύει, αλλά βλέπω οτι ίσως τα θηλυκά έχουν μεγαλύτερο θάρρος και να είναι πιο εξημερωμένα απο οτι τα αρσενικά.

----------


## mitsman

Σιγουρα ειναι πιο δυσκολα απο τους παπαγαλους.. δεν συγκρινουμε κατι τετοιο...
Οσο για θηλυκα αρσενικα................ εγω πιστευω οτι ειναι στο καναρινι...  οΔον Ζουαν μου για παραδειγμα ειναι ο πιο καλος απο ολα!!

----------


## goshalim

Να μου επιτραπει να πω και εγω την δικη μου αποψη.

Δεν μπορουμε να εξημερωσουμε το καναρι. Εχω συναντησει πολλες φορες στην στην εκτροφηκη μου εμπειρια παρομοια συμβαντα αλλα πιστευω οτι ολα αυτα εξαρτονται στην τυχη η σε καποιο προβλημα του πουλιου.

Το καναρινι εκ της φυσεως του ειναι αγριο και δυσκολα εως ακατορθοτα εξημερωνετε ενω σε αντιθεση με τον παπαγαλο μου εκει ειναι εντελως διαφορατικα τα πραγματα.

----------


## mitsman

Με συγχωρεις Γιωργο... ξερεις ποσο σε εκτιμω και εσενα και τις αποψεις σου αλλα εδω θα διαφωνησω!!!!!
Και αν ηταν εδω και η φιλη μου η Αντιγονη θα με επιβεβαιωνε!!!!


Και ο παπαγαλος αγριο πουλι ειναι! Με διαφορετικο χαρακτηρα και νοημοσυνη.

ειμαι ο πλεον απειρος απο εκτροφες και τετοια..

ομως εχω καταφερει αρκετα υγειη καναρινια να με ψαχνουν και να θελουν  να ερθουν κοντα μου και να ζητανε την παρεα μου!!!!

τωρα προσπαθω να το κανω και σε καρδερινοκαναρα.... σιγουρα πιο δυσκολο.. αλλα γινεται θεωρω και σε αυτα....

για δες...
*Οι πρώτοι μπομπιρομούλοι!!!!* πλεον ειναι πιο μεγαλα και τα παμε αρκετα καλα!!!

----------


## mitsman

Οπως ο Χοσε     









Ματι να μην τον πιασει..... ειναι υγειεστατο πουλακι του Δημητρη jk21...

Δημητρη μπορεις να μας το επιβεβαιωσεις????

Και με αυτον τα παμε μια χαρα... και με αλλα 2 πουλακια!!!!

----------


## jk21

o μικρος απογαλακτιστηκε χωρις καν ταισμα στο στομα απο εμενα σε μεγαλη σχετικα κλουβα φαρδους 90 ποντων σχεδον .ομολογω οτι θα εκπλησσομουνα αν εβλεπα κατι τετοιο σε χερια αλλου εκτος της αντιγονης ή του δημητρη (και αλλοι υπαρχουν αλλα δεν τους ξερω ) 

*δημητρη γιατι ειναι στραβο το πισω  δαχτυλακι; δεν ειχα προσεξει τοτε κατι .αν εχει πραγματι προβλημα δοκιμασε αν ειναι ευκαμπτο να του βαλουμε ναρθηκα θερμοσυστελλομενο ή εστω γαζαπλαστ

----------


## mitsman

Δημητρη το ποδαρακι του στην πατηθρα (σχοινι ιστιοπλοικο) ειναι μια χαρα.. στο χερι μου δεν ξερω γιατι εκατσε ετσι ο χαζουλης!!! Αυριο θα τον ξαναβγαλω εξω και θα δω!

----------


## vikitaspaw

εγω αυτο που νομιζω ειναι οτι γενικα δεν τους αρεσει να τα πιανουν οπως τους παπαγαλους. Παλιοτερα ειχα μπατζις κ ενα καναρινακι κιτρινο (δε θυμαμαι τι ηταν ημουν μικρη). Αυτο ομως που θυμαμαι ειναι οτι νομιζοντας οτι το καναρινι ειναι σαν τα παπαγαλακια, εβαζα το χερακι μου μεσα στο κλουβι κ το επιανα (οπως εκνανα με τα μπατζι κ δεν ειχαν κανενα προβλημα) Μεσα σε 2 μερες το καναρινι εμεινε κυριολεκτικα στον τοπο μεσα στο χερι μου. Φανταστειτε σοκ, ημουν κ μικρουλα, ακομα το θυμαμαι...

----------


## mitsman

Χαιρω πολυ χαιροπουλος Βικυ!!!
χα χα χα χα χα

----------


## Efthimis98

Πρωτα απο ολα καλημερουδια!!!!

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας.....

Αλλα....σας εχω μια κομη προκλητικη ερωτηση (χαχαχαχα) ''Αν ενα καναρινι δεν σε συμπαθησει,δεν σε εμπιστευεται...αλλα εχει συνηθισει την παρουσια σου μπορεις να το βγαλεις απο το κλουβι να πεταξει να ξεμουδιασει;Αν ναι πως το ξαναβαζεις μεσα;

----------


## mitsman

Το βγαζεις σε ενα ελεγχομενο δωματιο, χωρις πορτες και παραθυρα ανοιχτα εννοω...
Εχοντας κλεισει τις κουρτινες, γιατι θα παει να πεσει πανω στο τζαμι και θα χτυπησει... το αφηνεις και πεταει πεταει οσο θελει.. κανει οτι θελει!!! Αν εχει μαθει καλα το κλουβι του και εχεις αρκετη ωρα μπροστα σου.. υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να μπει μεσα οταν πεινασει η διψασει... το πιο πιθανο ομως ειναι να μην το κανει!!!

Οποτε τι κανουμε??? χαμηλωνουμε οσο μπορουμε τον φωτισμο και πολυ ηρεμα το πιανουμε μιας και δεν θα πεταξει μεσα στα σκοταδια και πολυ ηρεμα το βαζουμε παλι μεσα στο κλουβακι του!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ωραια μου λυθηκε και αυτη η απορια....ευχαριστω βρε Δημητρη...εισαι expert!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Α,επισης...τι γινεται αν παει και ''κοιμηθει'' πανω στην ντουλαπα; (ΧεΧε)

----------


## mitsman

Με το αγχος που θα εχει... οχι δεν θα κοιμηθει σε ντουλαπα.... αλλα μπορει να μην κοιμηθει που λεει ο λογος ουτε στο κλουβι του μετα... υπερβολη αυτο που λεω αλλα ενταξει!!!

Παντως τα βηματα στα καναρινια θεωρω οτι πρεπει να γινονται υπερβολικα αργα!!!

Να μαθει απιστευτα καλα το κλουβι του και τον χωρο γυρω του..
Μετα να μαθει εμας, την παρουσια μας και την φωνη μας οπωσδηποτε
και παει λεγοντας!!!

Δεν ειναι κατι ευκολο... αλλα δεν ειναι κατι ακατορθωτο!!!

Ξαναλεω.. οτι δινουμε παιρνουμε!!!
*Αγαπη δινουμε??? αγαπη θα παρουμε!!!*



Πανω σε αυτο που ειπες καλο θα ηταν να σημειωσω πως καλο θα ηταν ο χωρος που θα το αφησουμε να πεταξει δεν θα πρεπει να εχει ντουλαπα η βιβλιοθηκη η καποιο αλλο αντικειμενο που θα παει απο πισω το πουλακι και δεν θα μπορουμε να το πιασουμε ανετα με το χερι μας!!!


Και δεν ειμαι καθολου expert... ουτε για αστειο.... ειμαι ο πλεον αρχαριος και περιμενω απο ολους σας εμπειριες και γνωμες για να προχωραμε συνεχως ενα μικρο βηματακι που θα μας κανει στο τελος να ερθουμε πιο κοντα στα φτερωτα φιλαρακια μας και να εχουμε κι αλλες ομορφεςς στιγμες!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

> Με το αγχος που θα εχει... οχι δεν θα κοιμηθει σε ντουλαπα.... αλλα μπορει να μην κοιμηθει που λεει ο λογος ουτε στο κλουβι του μετα... υπερβολη αυτο που λεω αλλα ενταξει!!!
> 
> Παντως τα βηματα στα καναρινια θεωρω οτι πρεπει να γινονται υπερβολικα αργα!!!
> 
> Να μαθει απιστευτα καλα το κλουβι του και τον χωρο γυρω του..
> Μετα να μαθει εμας, την παρουσια μας και την φωνη μας οπωσδηποτε
> και παει λεγοντας!!!
> 
> Δεν ειναι κατι ευκολο... αλλα δεν ειναι κατι ακατορθωτο!!!
> ...



Τα βηματα θα γινονται σιγουρα πολυ ..........
Κοιτα ομως,αφου ειναι καλητερα να μην ειναι το πουλακι σε δωματιο με ντουλαπα,συνθετο... κτλ ...τοτε στο δωματιο μου (και ντουλαπα και βιβλιοθηκη και ραφια.)
Στο δωματιο τον γονιων μου εχει ντουλαπα και κατι σαν συνθετο ... στο σαλονι και την κουζινα ...

σαλονι:συνθετο 
κουζινα:ντουλαπια ψηλα που εχουνε κενο αναμεσα στο ταβανι και αυτα...μονο το μπανιο αλλα πιστευω ειναι ακαταλληλο οποιοδηποτε μπανιο!!!  :sad:

----------


## mitsman

Δεν πειραζει να εχει ραφια και τετοια.. το προβλημα ειναι να μην εχει σημεια πισω απο αυτα που μπορει να πεσει το πουλακι και να μην  μπορουμε να το πιασουμε....
Γιατι αν πεσει καπου στενα και σκοτεινα θα τρομαξει τοσο πολυ που για πολλες πολλες ωρες δεν θα κουναει!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ε,ενταξη βρε...ουτε η ντουλαπα στο δωματιο μου δεν εχει κενο απο πισω ουτε τα ραφια...

Εγω εννοουσα αν παει πανω στην ντουλαπα οταν κλησουμε το φως τοτε τι γινεται;

----------


## mitsman

Θα φροντισεις να κλεισεις το φως οταν ειναι καπου χαμηλα!!! αυτο στο σκοταδι δεν θα πεταξει!!!

----------


## ninos

εγω πάντως τις ελάχιστες φορές που το έχω βγάλει, χρησιμοποιώ την μέθοδο μιας λιχουδιάς (του μαρουλιού που του αρέσει πάρα πολύ).

Του βάζω στην πόρτα μια πατήθρα για να μπορεί να πατήσει και στην άκρη της πατήθρας του βάζω το μαρουλάκι. Αυτό δεν μπορεί να αντισταθεί και τελικά βγαίνει έξω.  Μετά αφού βγεί, αφού φάει λίγο, του παίρνω το μαρουλάκι (είμαι άκαρδος το ξέρω) και αφού κάνει τις βόλτες του, το τοποθετώ πάλι στην άκρη της πατήθρα που είναι στην πόρτα του κλουβιού. Όμως από μέσα τώρα.. εεεε μόλις μπεί, τότε κλείνω  και την πόρτα και όλα ΟΚ!

Πιστεύω παντως, ανεξάρτητα από αυτό, ότι καποια στιγμη θα εμπενε από μονο του μεσα. Αρκει να του βάλουμε μια πατήθρα στην πορτα για να μπορεσει να καταλάβει από πού θα μπει.

----------


## mitsman

Πολυ σωστη παρατηρηση Στελιο.. παρα πολυ καλη παρατηρηση.. και εγω το κανω αλλα δεν το σκεφτηκα να το αναφερω αυτο για την πατηθρα!!!
 το μαρουλι εξαιτιας του μεγεθους του αλλα και της προτιμησεις που του δειχνουν ειναι οτι πρεπει!!!

----------


## ninos

Ακομα για να μην πετα πανω σε ντουλαπες, βιβλια κτλ, μια ιδεα είναι να αγορασει καποιος κατι μακριες βεργες στρογγυλες που με αυτες φτιαχνουν μαλιστα ορισμενοι οπως και εγω πατηθρες ξύλινες για τα κλουβακια. 

Τις βρισκεις ευκολα και τις πουλανε σε μαγαζια με ξυλουργικες εργασιες, είναι σε διαφορες διαμετρους παχους και φθανουν το μηκος το 1 μετρο νομιζω.  Το κακο είναι ότι δεν θυμαμαι πως λεγονται ετσι ωστε μπορει να τα ζητησει καποιος, αλλα τις βεργες αυτές τις χρισημοποιουν οι ξυλουργοι για μετρημα εάν δεν κανω λαθος και σιγουρα καπου εχει γραφτει το ονομα τους εδω στο φορουμ.

Οποτε εγω στερεώνω 2  με 3 από αυτές βεργες σε σιρταρια, με αρκετη αποσταση μεταξυ τους και αυτό ενστικτωδώς παει και καθετε εκει και δεν παει πανω σε βιβλια, ραφια κτλ ….

----------


## Efthimis98

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ και τους δυο...  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Καμβιλιες λεγονται αλλα βγαινουμε εκτος θεματος!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

> Χαιρω πολυ χαιροπουλος Βικυ!!!
> χα χα χα χα χα


Καλε μη γελας...ειχα στεναχωρηθει, αληθεια!! Δεν υπηρχαν φορουμ τοτε να μας λενε τι να κανουμε...

----------


## Antigoni87

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...CE%BD%CE%B9%29
Καλησπέρα! Αυτή εδώ είναι η δική μου εμπειρία από καναρινάκια εκτός κλουβιού...!
Είναι έξυπνα πουλιά, θέλουν μόνο λίγο κίνητρο στην αρχή (καμιά λιχουδιά) και όχι κυνήγι για να τα βάλεις πίσω στο κλουβί.. Βέβαια εξαρτάται κι από το χαρακτήρα του κάθε πουλιού!
Ένα ήταν κολλημένο πίσω από τη μάνα του, όπου πήγαινε αυτή πήγαινε κι αυτό. Άλλο καθόταν σε αγαπημένη του γωνιά στον καναπέ, κι ένας μεγαλύτερος κύριος, ο Σωπέν ο ασθενικός, που με αφησε προχτές  :sad:  επέλεγε να μη βγαίνει σχεδόν ποτέ αλλά να κοιτάει τα υπόλοιπα μεσα από το κλουβάκι.

----------


## Antigoni87

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...BC%CE%B1%CF%82!
Και εδώ άλλο ένα θέμα μου με περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες. Τίποτα δεν είναι αδύνατο!!  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ Αντιγονη μου...

οριστε και απο εμενα δυο βιντεο.....

----------


## δημητρα

πολυ ωραιο βιντεακι και ο χοσε απαιχτος, ειναι τιμπραντο? και δεν ειναι μικρος γιατι σχεδον ολα τα μικρα καθονται στο χερι μεχρι 24 ημερων αλλα μετα ειναι το θεμα. μπραβο σου. εγω τα βγαζω εξω και οποτε θελουν πανε στα κλουβια, γενικα ισχυει αυτο που λες αμα τα αγαπας και τους μιλας συνεχεια τοτε ηρεμουν. και παλι μπραβο.

----------


## mitsman

Δεν ειναι καθολου μικρος.. ειναι timbrado και πλεον εχει μπει σε προγραμμα εκπαιδευσης για να μας δειξει τις φωνητικες του ικανοτητες!! και δεν εχει ταιστει ουτε μια φορα στο χερι.. το πηρα 2 μηνων περιπου απογαλακτισμενο φυσικα απο τους γονεις τους!!!

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ συνονοματοι!!!

----------


## mayri

Εγώ μικρή (δεν θυμάμαι πόσο μικρή, ή δεν πήγαινα δημοτικό ακόμα ή ήμουν στο στην πρώτη το πολύ) είχα μια καρδερίνα για λίγο καιρό που της είχα μάθει να στέκεται στο δάχτυλό μου....το θέμα ήταν μετά, αν προσπαθούσα να κινηθώ ή να την πιάσω με το άλλο χέρι για να την βάλω στο κλουβί, και είχα βρει το κόλπο θυμάμαι με τον αντίχειρα να της παγιδεύω τα ποδαράκια, έτσι όταν έβλεπε το άλλο μου χέρι να πάει να την πιάσει την ώρα που στεκόταν στο δάχτυλο, πήγαινε να πετάξει για να ξεφύγει, και έπεφτε με το κεφάλι κάτω αιωρούμενη στον αέρα γιατί τα ποδαράκια της ήταν παγιδευμένα ανάμεσα στον αντίχειρά μου και στο δάχτυλο που στεκόταν...

Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, ψιλοβασανιζόταν, αλλά την άρεζε να βγαίνει από το κλουβί, η επιστροφή ήταν το πρόβλημα. Οπότε αν το έμαθε μια καρδερίνα αυτό, σίγουρα μπορεί να το μάθει κι ένα καναρίνι, φτάνει να έχει τον κατάλληλο χαρακτήρα.

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

....είναι πολύ όμορφα όλα αυτά που είδα και που γράφετε για τα εξημερωμένα καναρίνια. 
Για το δικό μου καναρίνι, τ*ον Rodolfo,* ήθελα να γράψω, που τον έχω 3,5 χρόνια τώρα, τον πήρα άγριο, περίπου ήδη 7 μηνών.
Ωστόσο, με την καθημερινή επαφή μαζί του, με πολύ χρόνο αφιερωμένο, με προσφορά ...κάθε είδους -σχεδόν- τροφής!, με πολύ... πιάσιμο και άπειρα φιλάκια!!!, τώρα, κυκλοφορεί ελεύθερος στην κουζίνα, που είναι κάπου 3,5 μ. x 2,5 μέτρα. Δεν πηγαίνει να κάθεται παντού και να... λερώνει τα πάντα! 'Εχει κάποια 3-4 αγαπημένα ''καταφύγια''!, όπου του αρέσει. 'Οπως στο καλοριφέρ, στο χεράκι του... λαδικού στο τραπέζι (όπου αν έχει τρέξει καμιά σταγόνα λαδάκι, το... γλύφει!), στο τραπέζι κι ένα-δύο άλλα. 
Η πόρτα της κουζίνας προς τους άλλους χώρους μεσ' το σπίτι είναι ανοιχτή και όλα τα παράθυρα των άλλων δωματίων, αλλά αυτός δεν βγαίνει απ' την κουζίνα. Μπαίνει και βγαίνει και στο κλουβί του συνέχεια. 
'Ο,τι του προσφέρω με το χέρι μου το παίρνει!! Η μεγάλη του χαρά είναι να πηδάει πάνω στο χέρι μου και να με... τσιμπάει! με το απαλό του ραμφάκι! 
'Οταν του προσφέρει όμως άλλος κάτι να φάει, αν το πάρει δεν το κάνει όμως με τόση προθυμία....... Το έχει βρει για παιχνίδι το χέρι το δικό μου και τα δάχτυλα! 
Αν μείνει μόνος του πολύ στο μπαλκόνι -ιδίως- όταν είναι μέσα στο κλουβί του, με φωνάζει!! 
*Ωστόσο, διατηρεί σε μια... θαυμαστή ισσοροπία την ανεξαρτησία του και... περνά και μόνος του καλά!!
*Κι ένα άλλο καναρίνι -της μαμάς μου- που ανέλαβα για ένα μήνα όταν το αγόρασε από pet -άγριο κι αυτό- να το εξημερώσω, κατάφερα πολλά, αλλά όχι τόσα όσα με τον Rodolfo -εξάλλου το είχα μόνο για ένα μήνα.
*Πιστεύω ότι πάνω απ' όλα είναι θέμα χαρακτήρα του πουλιού και του χρόνου που του αφιερώνει κανείς.


*

----------


## mitsman

Και ΝΑΙ τα καναρινια δεν ειναι παπαγαλοι και δεν μπορουν να εξημερωθουν.... ειναι αγρια πουλια και πρεπει να τα κραταμε αυστηρα κλεισμενα μεσα στα κλουβια τους με λουκετα και αλυσιδες!!!

Εδω ενα λαμπρο παραδειγμα απο ενα καναρινακι που προσφατα εκανα ανταλλαγη με τιμπραντο!!!






κ ενα ωραιο βιντεάκι:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

τι γλυκουλι το καναρινακι! ειναι κουκλακι! και οι δυο φωτογραφιες ειναι καταπληκτικες! εσεις το εξημερωσατε?

----------


## mitsman

Νικο μην φανταστεις οτι καναμε και τιποτα.... το βγαλαμε απο το κλουβι και ειχε αυτη την συμπεριφορα απο την πρωτη φορα!!!! Το αδερφακι του ηταν ακομη καλυτερο αλλα το καναμε δωρο σε ενα φιλο μας!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

mitsman   Κατ αρχην συγχαρητήρια !!!!!!! Για ΟΛΑ!!!!! Για το βίντεο , τις 2 φωτό όλα!!!!!! Μου ¨βγηκε¨ενας έντονος ενθουσιασμός οταν τα είδα!!!! Λοιπον, δεν ξεχνω και τη vicky_ath   αλλα....βαλτε τις φωτο στο διαγωνισμό!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Μονοκούκι!!!!!! η ψήφος!!!!! καλη συνεχεια!!!!!!!  ::  :Happy0159:

----------


## Panosfx

Δημητρη απιστευτο!
Βαλε μια απο τις 2 φωτογραφιες στον διαγωνισμο.Εχει Χριστουγεννιατικο θεμα.
Ρε τι σου ειναι ο χαρακτηρας του καθε πουλιου...
Αλλα εδω εχω δει να χαιδευουν κουκουβαγια,το καναρινι θα ειναι παιχνιδακι(που λεει ο λογος).

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Mitsman ο γητευτής !! Αποθέωση Δημήτρη πραγματικά !!!!!!*  :Anim 59:

----------


## mitsman

Ολα ειναι θεμα μυαλου.... πως αντιλαμβανεται ο καθενας το καθε τι.......
Πιστευω πραγματικα σε χαρακτηρες πουλιων αλλα τιποτα δεν ειναι ακατορθωτο....   


το επομενο που θελω να κανω πραγματικα δεν το εχω δει να το κανει κανεις αλλα εγω θα το κανω.... ποιος εχει δοκιμασει να φτιαξει και να βαλει χαρνες σε καναρινακι????

----------


## Gardelius

> Ολα ειναι θεμα μυαλου.... πως αντιλαμβανεται ο καθενας το καθε τι.......
> Πιστευω πραγματικα σε χαρακτηρες πουλιων αλλα τιποτα δεν ειναι ακατορθωτο....   
> 
> 
> το επομενο που θελω να κανω πραγματικα δεν το εχω δει να το κανει κανεις αλλα εγω θα το κανω.... ποιος εχει δοκιμασει να φτιαξει και να _βαλει χαρνες σε καναρινακι????_



Τι ειναι αυτό!!!!!!!???

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι κατι σαν λουρακι που χρησιμοποιουν στους παπαγαλους για να τους βγαζουν βολτα εκτος σπιτιου!!!!


*Φτιαξτε το δικο σας harness για κοκατιλ!*

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Πρέπει να είναι αυτό που δένουν τους παπαγάλους για να μην φύγουν !! Κατι τέτοιο Ηλία !!*

----------


## Antigoni87

Πωπωπωπωπω ένα καναρινάκι!!!! Στα καλύτερα χέρια, Βικάκι και Δημήτρη!! Τρελάθηκααα! Μου βάλατε στόχο για όταν με το καλό αποκτήσω μωράκια  :Happy:  Να σας ζήσει, είναι ένα θαύμα!

----------


## vicky_ath

Για μένα ήταν η πρώτη μου τέτοια επαφή με καναρινάκι εκτός κλουβιού! Απίστευτο πουλάκι πραγματικά! 
Λέω να το βάζω μέσα στο σπίτι κάθε μέρα να παίζουμε λιγάκι, μιας και βρίσκεται προς το παρόν σε καραντίνα εδώ έξω από την πόρτα μας!  :winky:

----------


## fysaei

μπράβο παιδιά, υπέροχες φωτογραφίες και τί οικειότητα με το πουλάκι !! θέλω να φτάσω κι εγώ σ`αυτο το στάδιο με τη Ρομπέρτα, σιγά σιγά..αλήθεια, αν βάλουμε ταίρι στο καναρίνι μας γίνεται πιό αδιάφορο ή όχι;

επίσης σε αυτή την περίπτωση μπορούμε να βγάζουμε και να παίζουμε και με τα δύο πουλάκια; :bye:

----------


## mitsman

Οπως και με τους παπαγαλους ετσι και με τα καναρινια οταν εχουν ταιρι προτιμουν το ταιρι τους.... αυτο ειναι ο κανονας... παντα υπαρχουν εξαιρεσεις...

Πτησεις στα καναρινια σας... δοκιμαστε το.... με την προυποθεση οτι εχετε απλετο χρονο μπροστα σας!

----------


## vag21

το βλεπω να σφυραει σε λιγο σαν κοκατιλ  :: .

----------


## mitsman

εγω βλεπω τα κοκατιλ να κελαηδανε σαν καναρινια!

----------


## Antigoni87

Ο Αρθούρος μου που μας άφησε πρόσφατα, μέγας βάρδος, έκανε πάρα πολύ καλά το wolf whistle, μιμούμενος τους παπαγάλους!
Και ο Δαρβίνος, το ένα μου κοκατίλ, προσπαθούσε (όχι και τόσο επιτυχημένα) να κελαηδήσει ακούγοντας ένα από τα αρσενικά καναρίνια μου, αλλά πιο πολύ ακουγόταν σαν τρίξιμο ή χαλασμένο ραδιόφωνο... Ψηφίζω ότι περισσότερο θα τα κατάφερνε ένα καναρίνι!  :Happy: 
Συμφωνώ ότι τα καναρίνια θα προτιμούσαν το ταίρι τους και μπορεί να "χανόταν" ελάχιστο από την πλήρη εξημέρωσή τους, αλλά καλύτερα να έχουν το ταίρι παρά να τα έχουμε ολομόναχα και έστω εξημερωμένα! Εγώ στο ίδιο κλουβί είχα 4 καναρίνια, με πολύ διαφορετικά επίπεδα εξημέρωσης το καθένα (φοβικό-νευρικό-αδιάφορο-πολύ ήμερο) και δεν επηρέαζαν ποτέ αρνητικά το ένα το άλλο. Μόνο προς το θετικό πήγαινε η δουλειά! Μιμούνταν τόσο πολύ το ήμερο, που ανέχονταν το χέρι μου σε σημείο να τα ταϊζω μαρούλι, ενώ συνέχιζαν να φοβούνται. Αντίθετα, ο Αρθούρος, ο πιο ήμερος, δεν αγρίεψε παρά μόνο όταν τα έβγαλα σε εξωτερική κλούβα και άρχισε τα ζευγαρώματα, οπότε δεν ερχόμουν συχνά σε επαφή μαζί του.
Όλα είναι δυνατά!

----------

